# Permanent moving between locales.



## skolvikings89 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello everybody, I'm just getting started in the trade, however I am a long term thinker and I'm trying to figure out how joining the IBEW will affect my future plans for my living situation. 

Currently, I'm just a helper. I want to move out of Iowa eventually, as the land around here is just too expensive and hard to acquire. However, I cannot afford to move any time soon, so moving will be something I look at 5 to 10 years down the road. I've applied for an IBEW JATC apprenticeship. I had my interview and I kicked its ass: I scored 90.5/100. 

I studied electrical engineering for 3 years, and while I ended up deciding engineering wasn't what I wanted to do with my future, I knew I wanted to work in the electrical field in some way.

My question is this: can I move somewhere, permanently, and join their local union as a book 1 member? I do not want to live here in Iowa forever, but I'm not going to leave until I have more than enough income to do so. I have read this and that about difficulties of joining another local for whatever reason. I would like to work here in my hometown, complete my apprenticeship, put in my time as a journeyman, then move and join a different local. I'm not interested in being a traveler, I just know right now my ability to move is limited financially and I am very motivated to become an electrician. How difficult is it going to be for me to join another local after I get my journeyman license? 

Thanks for your time guys. I am definitely pro Union, as my dad worked for 30 years as a Union employee. (not an electrician, but I'm aware of the shady crap that comes with being non union) I'm pretty well set on being Union for life and I support what they do for their workers. I'm just curious if moving is possible or if it's actually an enormous headache.

Thanks again.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Moving from one local to another local can be hard but not impossible. In some areas its frowned on though. 

Where do you want to move to because it makes little since to move to certain areas where unions are rather weak?


----------



## skolvikings89 (Dec 12, 2018)

bostonPedro said:


> Moving from one local to another local can be hard but not impossible. In some areas its frowned on though.
> 
> Where do you want to move to because it makes little since to move to certain areas where unions are rather weak?


Ideally, Northern Minnesota. Minnesota has much better work laws (no "Right to Work" laws) and has more land ownership opportunities than Iowa. Wisconsin is a possibility as well. I already know Minnesota has a reciprocity agreement with Iowa when it comes to their Journeyman license.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

skolvikings89 said:


> Ideally, Northern Minnesota. Minnesota has much better work laws (no "Right to Work" laws) and has more land ownership opportunities than Iowa. Wisconsin is a possibility as well. I already know Minnesota has a reciprocity agreement with Iowa when it comes to their Journeyman license.


Which local covers that area and what is the work picture like there are things you need to look into.


----------



## skolvikings89 (Dec 12, 2018)

bostonPedro said:


> skolvikings89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ideally, Northern Minnesota. Minnesota has much better work laws (no "Right to Work" laws) and has more land ownership opportunities than Iowa. Wisconsin is a possibility as well. I already know Minnesota has a reciprocity agreement with Iowa when it comes to their Journeyman license.
> ...


242. I checked the job board on the IBEW site and work is steady there. Better than here.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

skolvikings89 said:


> 242. I checked the job board on the IBEW site and work is steady there. Better than here.


Good to have a plan. Keep looking at their work picture and try to figure out if its driven by the hydro plant there or is it a good mixture of other projects as well. I wish I could help more


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Looked for you 

Local 242 work picture
WORK IS GOOD IN THE AREA. MOST CONSISTS OF COMMERICAL GOING INTO THE FALL & WINTER. EXPECTED TO STAY BUSY THROUGH THE WINTER AS A NUMBER OF COMMERICAL BUILDINGS ARE JUST COMING OUT OF THE GROUND, BUT NOT ANTICIPATING ANY OVERTIME. CALLS FOR NORTH SHORE MINING & A FEW OTHERS HAVE STARTING GETTING INTO BOOK 2. A LOT OF BIG WORK SCHEDULED TO BEGIN GOING INTO THE SPRING OF 2019. NEW HUSKY OIL REFINERY REBUILD SARTING IN MARCH OF 2019 AND IS EXPECTED TO WORK 2 SHIFTS FOR A COUPLE YEARS DURATION. NEW BILLION DOLLAR HOSPITAL IN DULUTH ALSO SCHEDUED TO START BY LATE 2019 AS WELL. OUTLOOK FOR WORK IN JURISDICTION LOOKS VERY GOOD FOR THE NEXT 3 YEARS & LOCAL EXPECTING THE NEED OF PLENTY OF TRAVELING BROTHERS & SISTERS.


----------



## skolvikings89 (Dec 12, 2018)

bostonPedro said:


> Looked for you
> 
> Local 242 work picture
> WORK IS GOOD IN THE AREA. MOST CONSISTS OF COMMERICAL GOING INTO THE FALL & WINTER. EXPECTED TO STAY BUSY THROUGH THE WINTER AS A NUMBER OF COMMERICAL BUILDINGS ARE JUST COMING OUT OF THE GROUND, BUT NOT ANTICIPATING ANY OVERTIME. CALLS FOR NORTH SHORE MINING & A FEW OTHERS HAVE STARTING GETTING INTO BOOK 2. A LOT OF BIG WORK SCHEDULED TO BEGIN GOING INTO THE SPRING OF 2019. NEW HUSKY OIL REFINERY REBUILD SARTING IN MARCH OF 2019 AND IS EXPECTED TO WORK 2 SHIFTS FOR A COUPLE YEARS DURATION. NEW BILLION DOLLAR HOSPITAL IN DULUTH ALSO SCHEDUED TO START BY LATE 2019 AS WELL. OUTLOOK FOR WORK IN JURISDICTION LOOKS VERY GOOD FOR THE NEXT 3 YEARS & LOCAL EXPECTING THE NEED OF PLENTY OF TRAVELING BROTHERS & SISTERS.


Thanks. I appreciate all your help. It looks good so far.


----------

